# Logitech Quickcam on usb problems



## Dave Lister (Jun 4, 2020)

To get my Logitech Quickcam Pro 3000 working I have installed multimedia/webcamd, and the following packages:-

```
pwcbsd-1.4.1_12                The Linux pwc webcam driver ported to FreeBSD
pwcview-1.4.1_7                The Video4Linux PWC webcam viewer
```

pwcbsd reportedly supports Logitech Quickcam Pro 3000
pwcview seems to supercede pwcbsd as pwcview removed pwcbsd before continuing installation.

I have tried Cheese which comes with the MATE to test the camera but it reports that no device is found.
Similarly:

```
# pwcview
Failed to access webcam: No such file or directory
***********************************************************
Make sure you have connected your webcam to the root hub
or to a USB 1.1 hub, also check your dmesg for any errors.
***********************************************************
```

dmesg appears to have identified a camera here :-

```
ugen2.2: <vendor 0x046d Camera> at usbus2
```

also....

```
# usbconfig
ugen4.1: <Intel EHCI root HUB> at usbus4, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen3.1: <Intel UHCI root HUB> at usbus3, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen2.1: <Intel UHCI root HUB> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen0.1: <Intel UHCI root HUB> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen1.1: <Intel UHCI root HUB> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen0.2: <SEM USB Keyboard> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=LOW (1.5Mbps) pwr=ON (98mA)
ugen0.3: <ALCOR Generic USB Hub> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE (100mA)
ugen1.2: <Philips eHome Infrared Transceiver> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON (100mA)
ugen4.2: <SanDisk Ultra Fit> at usbus4, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (224mA)
ugen0.4: <Logitech Wireless Receiver> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON (50mA)
ugen2.2: <vendor 0x046d Camera> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON (500mA)
ugen3.2: <vendor 0x058f USB Reader> at usbus3, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON (100mA)
```


```
# webcamd -d ugen2.2 -N vendor-0x046d-Camera> -S unknown -M 0
webcamd: Cannot find USB device
```

full dmesg output is attached


----------



## George (Jun 4, 2020)

Did you start webcamd and load cuse? webcamd(8)

`kldload cuse`, `webcamd -d ugen2.2 -M 0` should work though.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 4, 2020)

Dave Lister said:


> pwcview seems to supercede pwcbsd as pwcview removed pwcbsd before continuing installation.


They both build from the exact same source and at first glace just look like two different ports for the same thing. 



Dave Lister said:


> I have tried Cheese which comes with the MATE to test the camera but it reports that no device is found.


Looking at their respective descriptions I suspect you need multimedia/pwcbsd as that installs a driver for this webcam. With this driver I believe you don't even need multimedia/webcamd.


----------



## Dave Lister (Jun 4, 2020)

Elazar said:


> Did you start webcamd and load cuse? webcamd(8)
> 
> `kldload cuse`, `webcamd -d ugen2.2 -M 0` should work though.


I already used `kldload cuse` and added it to /boot/loader.conf:-

```
# cat /boot/loader.conf
cuse_load="YES"
snd_hda_load="YES"
fuse_loader="YES"
```

trying your code:-

```
#  webcamd -d ugen2.2 -M 0
webcamd: Cannot find USB device
```


----------



## Dave Lister (Jun 4, 2020)

SirDice said:


> They both build from the exact same source and at first glace just look like two different ports for the same thing.
> 
> 
> Looking at their respective descriptions I suspect you need multimedia/pwcbsd as that installs a driver for this webcam. With this driver I believe you don't even need multimedia/webcamd.


I reinstalled pwcbsd but still get no device found in Cheese.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 4, 2020)

Dave Lister said:


> reinstalled pwcbsd but still get no device found in Cheese.


As far as I understood the port it installs a driver. You probably need to load it with kldload(8), then plug in the webcam. 

Look at the files it installs: `pkg info -l pwcbsd`. Specifically look for a file with the *.ko extension, that's a kernel module.


----------



## dch (Jun 15, 2020)

see https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...-stream-webcam-to-work-on-freebsd-12-1.74640/ for more details, and try just with `pwcview`. You also don't mention if you're using default quarterly packages, or the latest ones. Its possible you have further support for your camera in the newer releases.


----------

